
Domain hacks and the creation of Hipster Domain Finder - coffeecodecouch
http://www.coffeecodecou.ch/domain-hacks-and-the-creation-of-hipster-domain-finder/
======
kolev
People no longer use domains. I've seen tons of people go to Google search and
put "domain.com" there. With mobile, domains are even less useful. I think
people still have ".com" in their mind and for sure "somethingapp.com" is
easier to communicate than the future "something.app". It confuses people,
they are used to ".com". It's like ".mobi" and ".tel", which were supposed to
be killers. Yet, most companies just implemented "m.something.com" instead of
".mobi". These cryptic names only get hacker kudos, mere mortals don't really
care and for most of those, you need to pay a premium and be stuck with a
crappy registrar. Gandi is pretty good though and I hear much more hacker-
friendly with not paying so much attention on take down notices like with the
US registrars.

------
clementgarnier
> For this reason I was surprised to find out that there were no tools
> available for finding such domains.

Ever heard of Domainr?

~~~
coffeecodecouch
> Ever heard of Domainr?

Domainr tells you if a word you enter is available as a domain hack, but there
were no tools that actually find the words for you. Sorry I could have been
more clear there, thanks for pointing that out.

------
ademarre
HDF is cool, no doubt; but I have mixed feelings about using some of these
TLDs for important projects. I simply haven't decided how much to trust these
small registries.

Awhile back I bought tra.gd when I thought I needed a short domain for
something. If someone were to build a brand around a .gd domain, could Grenada
change their rules to disallow international commercial usage? A more popular
ccTLD example is .io.

------
the_watcher
Always wanted to get al.ec, but it's apparently too short (when I've Googled
it). I'd also like .ks to be a TLD so I can by soc.ks (I'm a huge socks fan).

~~~
lelandbatey
Similarly, when the 'land' tld was announced, I wanted to get `le.land`.
Sadly, I can't get ones that short.

------
LeoPanthera
I bought dg.gs ages ago. (dg is my initials.) It's handy for super-short email
addresses when you have to type one into a touch screen credit card terminal
like square.

------
asaddhamani
HDF is very useful indeed. I had been looking for something like it for a long
time now. Any plans on adding longer words or search?

------
remzisenel
So, [http://ins.ertco.in](http://ins.ertco.in) makes me a hipster?

~~~
qnaal
at least 40% more hipster than delicio.us

------
dsl
A lot of ccTLDs do not allow direct first level registrations. There should be
a filter for this.

------
giarc
If I was 15 again, I would register

les.bo

~~~
dsl
...and if your 15 year old self had $500 for the registration fee. :)

------
xabi
my actual domain:

xa.bi

